# My fish rack



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Did a bit of rearranging today and since my tanks were looking nice and clean I thought I would get some photos of my rack layout. 

This is what I see from my bed. I can't wait until my fish are downstairs and I can re-paint my walls. 










These are the top and middle shelves of my rack. The top shelf holds most of my breeding pairs/groups. The middle shelf holds all grow-out tanks.










Bottom shelf holds one breeding (or non-breeding!) pair of fish and the rest are grow-outs. Got an empty spot as I am about to get some fry free-swimming soon. The tank with the jar in it is my BBS hatchery. 










This is my killifish tank and I have some emersed plants growing in containers around it. 










Then while I was taking photos Mrs Rutilans decided to pop out. 










She has given many of her fry that horrible topline.




























But she is a very good mum and I have managed to raise 30 odd fry out of her over the last two years.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I have always wanted to do that, but I don't know how I would clean the top shelf, or if I would pay more attention to the ones I can see better.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a similar rack and love it although of the three five gals and three ten gals it hold only two five gals are occupied  yesterday none were as all my fish were in heavy qt after two died and another got a rare disease in one weekend  one of the tanks is a spawn tank I must clean out


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a step ladder. You can see it in the first picture on the right. It's fairly simple to do water changes using it. 

Usually the only tanks that get ignored viewing wise are the ones that house my really young fry. Otherwise I'm always checking in on everyone to make sure they are okay. 

The rack is industrial strength so it can hold around 650kg a shelf I think. Racks are great because you can put so many tanks on them. The only thing that limits me are power points, so my electrician brother put in three more for me a while back.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Got some shots of some of the inhabitants of my fishroom









Wild-caught Betta burdigala male. Got at least 20-30 fry out of their tank yesterday.









The wild-caught female that lives with him









Captive bred Betta burdigala male. He has fry in a nest he was guarding.









Homebred Betta tussyae adult. I want to find some more tussyae as it never colours up being alone.



















Homebred Betta persephone juveniles. I have 25 plus an unrelated adult female. Will be separating her and a probable male out into their own tank when I get the space.


















Betta unimaculata juveniles



























Betta brownorum male









That's his female's tail to the left. Still can't get these two to spawn so he is going to have some competition soon as the wholesaler gets brownorum back in stock.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I need me one of those fish racks xD Or two. 

Great looking set up, and I've never seen bettas like yours =) Very cool.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha since my mum has gotten into fish she is allowing me to have three racks downstairs and a special sink area to do water changes in. 

You don't usually see too many wild bettas around on this forum, only a couple of members keep them and I don't think anyone else but me keeps the coccina complex species as they require *really* soft water to thrive.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I have super soft water!  Gah, I want to get into other betta species every time I see your fish.  Bad with the betta envy.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Aquarium Industries always has heaps of wild betta species available. If your LFS uses them to get their fish from, you should be able to order some in. I usually order mine from Fishchick Aquatics though as all her fish are always in excellent breeding condition. 

I just got a pair of Betta strohi last night so will have to get some photos once their water clears and they colour up. 

Wild bettas are way better than splendens. My last splendens died recently and I don't even really miss them.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I NEED to show my mum your shelves so that she realizes that my two divided 10g tanks and my unused (for now >) 5g are NOT that many tanks! XD Absolutely gorgeous, I am so jealous!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha at the moment I am running 19 tanks, but this fluctuates based on fry/new fish. Used to have _way_ more but it was too much work back when I had a job.


----------

